# how big is this fish?



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, so this is bugging me because i am weird and I THINK this may be the biggest snook ive ever caught. My previous record was 41" many many years ago- not so great but not so bad either. I pulled this sweet lady out of the trees this week and happened to be fooling with my camera just before so i have a video where you can see that i totally screw up measuring the fish because i didnt want her to die after a truly epic battle in tight quarters, but she had the lure thru the gill and out again so i had to bring her aboard to deal with it anyway. 

This is that moment we never thought would come where trigonometry is actually useful in the real world.

Anyways, whatever the case she was a true beauty and swam away with gusto after a proper revival. FYI 3" zman paddletail.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Big girl type snook and when they swim off afterwards - that’s the icing on the cake!

I find that when one of my anglers is lucky enough to score a big fish we’re too busy keeping her healthy to be doing much accurate measuring...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Same here. I caught my PB snook on really light tackle and in hot water so I was more worried about revival than measuring. She was way over my 36" scale though. Probably 39-41 if I had to guess.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I'd be saying 60+ if I was you..... Whatever, nice catch.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

under 40" 
thats sweet , congrats


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

so i looked it up in my pics and that 41 incher was exactly 10 years and 1 day from this fish. super weird! was november 20th, 2009!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Under 40” but still a great fish.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

not more than 41". Will keep an eye out for your post November of 2029.


----------

